# FRONT MOUNT TWO STAGE SNOWBLOWER) or blade for tractor



## ant (Jan 5, 2000)

i have a kubota 7500 4x4 tractor that i use for lawn care well i am thinking about useing it for snow .....

*i never did snow before* 
only on my own driveway with the loader bucket.

kubota shows a plow blade and a blower.

what do you guys recomend?
ant


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

I think your best bet would be to have both a blade up front, and a blower on the rear, but it also depends on how many customers you plan on servicing.

Andy


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

For the most part it depends on what type of snow you will be plowing. Overall I would choose the blade over the blower. The only place the blower will excel over the plow is if your moving alot of deep hard packed snow, otherwise I think the plow would be more efficient.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

I think your best bet would be to post your location first. Then depending on that, I'd suggest a blade for snowfalls of less than 1 foot and a blower for over 1 foot. Naturally the blade will cost you less to get you started. Good luck.


----------



## ant (Jan 5, 2000)

thanks guys...we got 14'' yesterday and it was rough plowing it 
with the bucket alone.

anthony


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

Even thought you've got 4WD, you might want to consider chains if you don't already have them. Also, with the weight of the bucket up front, rear tire weight might be a good idea, again, if you don't already have it. That might be the cause of problems using the bucket for snow.

I'd think you'd really do just fine with a front bucket. The blower or back-blade (if that's what you're looking at) would seem to be good for consideration. I just wonder how stiff you neck would be with looking back all the time with a rear-mounted blade.

A front blade might work OK, but in wet snow you'll have problems with it not wanting to roll off the blade. A blower could/would get snow all over you (from what I've heard) if you have no cab on your Kubota.


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

> i have a kubota 7500 4x4 tractor that i use for lawn care well i am thinking about useing it for snow .....


Maybe you should answer a questions first. What do you mean by using if for snow? Are you going to be pushing out people's driveways, parking lots ect.????

If you narrow down what you are planning on using your tractor for, we should be able to give you our best opinions.


----------



## ant (Jan 5, 2000)

thanks .

mainly driveways.

i was doing it today with the bucket and it was'nt bad!
i floated the bucket and it went fine...
i don't do enougt snow to know...i might be wasting my money with a blower/plow...the bucket might be fine..

ant


----------



## billfires (May 23, 2001)

*Blade for tractor*

Ant, first I have a New Holland 1920 with a loader and am looking for a 7.5' Meyer or Western to mount to the bucket. I just spent a total of 12 hours plowing about 24" of snow. The blade would have been much more efficient because you can angle. One other suggestion is to check out Tractorbynet.com, great people and there is a picture of your tractor with a 6.5' Fisher mounted to the bucket. Hope this helps, Bill C


----------



## ant (Jan 5, 2000)

bill thanks...i checked the site and did not find thr tractor with blade. can you send me the link?
ant


----------

